# Here it is............



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

The information we've all been waiting for..........

APC, Last Touch and squillions of other gallons and gear arriving here Thursday. We'll try our hardest to get it out Thursday, it does depend on what time it arrives here..........I know a Friday delivery to you guys would be great - so we'll pull all the stops out.


Adrian


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

will u be getting any hyper dressing by any chance, i need some, oh and by the way i'll be posting the money for the #16 wax tomorrow, i missed todays post and i dont like it sitting in the postbox overnight


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Im gonna get told off for posting while im on holiday!! LOL

But Mr 12 Yearoldvaleter before you send you money off look here for the Hyper Dressing. Its in stock and ready to go to you at - £36.82 less the 10% discount. (add it to what you send) Oh and we also charge £5.50 delivery on the heavier stuff (which this is) compared to £3.50 for the lighter gear.

HTH

Johnny.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

yep ur gonna get f***** at! lol, yeh im ok for hyper dressing for a few more weeks ill get some soon, im a bit strapped for cash at the mo


----------

